# Dixon Summer 2013



## cuber952 (May 24, 2013)

Dixon Summer is here again. 

*Date:*
June 29, 2013

*Location:*
Dixon Historic Center
205 W 5th St
Dixon IL 61021

*Registration Fee:*
$5.00 first event, $2.00 for each additional event
We will be having Lunch at the competition. The cost is $5 per person (includes drink)

*Main Events:*
2x2 Speedsolve
3x3 Speedsolve
4x4 Speedsolve (2:00 combined / 3:00 hard)
5x5 Speedsolve (3:00 combined / 4:00 hard)
6x6 Speedsolve (5:00 combined / 6:00 hard)
3x3 One Handed (59.16 combined / 1:30 hard)
3x3 Blindfolded (Best of 3, combined time < 15 minutes)
Megaminx (3:00 combined / 5:00 hard)
*
Potential Events:*
3x3 With Feet
3x3 Multiple Blindfolded


----------



## Mikel (May 25, 2013)

FOINALLY 

Are side events guaranteed?

3x3 OH Combined limit of 59.16 ?? Haha


----------



## emolover (May 25, 2013)

FINALLY!!!

I can do multi in comp!


----------



## Rubiks560 (May 25, 2013)

Can't believe I am missing this


----------



## Jaycee (May 25, 2013)

If only there was Pyra D;


----------



## TheDubDubJr (May 25, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> Can't believe I am missing this



Time to get MultiBLD SR too!


----------



## emolover (May 25, 2013)

Jaycee said:


> If only there was Pyra D;



You should go anyway.


----------



## Jaycee (May 25, 2013)

Oh yeah I will if I can :3


----------



## cuber952 (May 25, 2013)

Sorry for the confusion. Side means potential. So there is no guarantee that those events will happen.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (May 25, 2013)

Should be able to go.


----------



## BigGreen (May 25, 2013)

I expect a sub 10 podium.

yall better not disappoint.


----------



## Rubiks560 (May 25, 2013)

BigGreen said:


> I expect a sub 10 podium.
> 
> yall better not disappoint.



Ha, that's not happening with John...


----------



## Mikel (May 25, 2013)

BigGreen said:


> I expect a sub 10 podium.
> 
> yall better not disappoint.



I'll sub-10 2x2 if that counts.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 25, 2013)

cuber952 said:


> Sorry for the confusion. Side means potential. So there is no guarantee that those events will happen.



Sorry, I guess this was my fault. The default text in the automatic website generator had this in there, and it initially seemed to parallel the auto-generated list which we didn't use, so I thought the headings were correct without reading them. :fp


----------



## emolover (May 25, 2013)

Aww... Can multi be more of a potential? There hasn't been multi in the Midwest for years.


----------



## cuber952 (May 26, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> Ha, that's not happening with John...



And this is where I would call you a meanyfacehead and tell you to shut-up. But since certain mods like to give me unreasonably long bans for making "mean" comments. I shall control myself from doing so.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 26, 2013)

emolover said:


> Aww... Can multi be more of a potential? There hasn't been multi in the Midwest for years.



Less than 2 years ago in Indiana. Hopefully we'll do it again this year.


----------



## Coolster01 (May 26, 2013)

Feet would be cool for a Midwest comp other than this. I can't go, unfortunately.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (May 29, 2013)

cuber952 said:


> And this is where I would call you a meanyfacehead and tell you to shut-up.



Side note: I'm still Mr. Olson's bodyguard, just remember this Johnny boy


----------



## benskoning (May 29, 2013)

WooHoo more Megaminx


----------



## Jeremy Farber (Jun 14, 2013)

Any one selling some dayan 2x2s?


----------



## JackJ (Jun 14, 2013)

Jeremy and I are attending, most likely.


----------



## IanTheCuber (Jun 17, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> Can't believe I am missing this



Awww, that sucks. BTW you should change your signature.

I'm 99% probably not going. But imma go to Tree Town.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jun 25, 2013)

Can I be taken off the registration list? Can't make it.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 25, 2013)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> Can I be taken off the registration list? Can't make it.



Aw, sorry to hear it. Done.


----------



## Mikel (Jun 26, 2013)

Goals: 

3x3 BLD: 2nd Place


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 26, 2013)

Goals:

Helping Brandon achieve his goal.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jun 26, 2013)

Mike Hughey said:


> Goals:
> 
> Helping Brandon achieve his goal.



Be careful what you wish for, this could mean 3rd place for you, or lower!


----------



## TeddyKGB (Jun 26, 2013)

Mikel said:


> Goals:
> 
> 3x3 BLD: 2nd Place



I have faith in you...


----------



## Kit Clement (Jun 26, 2013)

Mikel said:


> Goals:
> 
> 3x3 BLD: 2nd Place








I'm onto you.


----------



## cyoubx (Jun 26, 2013)

Goals: make it to the competition


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 26, 2013)

fatboyxpc said:


> Be careful what you wish for, this could mean 3rd place for you, or lower!



Hey, as long as I help him achieve his goal, my work is done.


----------



## Mikel (Jun 28, 2013)

kippy33 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You caught me. Although, that would be a little hard to do with a blindfold on


----------



## Mikel (Jul 1, 2013)

DYK...

Mike and I both achieved our goals (I got 2nd in 3x3 BLD and he saw to it that I did)??
Unfortunately Mike ended his streak of setting a PB in competitions??
John works at McDonald's but was concerned that a 5 calorie lemonade packet had too many calories??
I won the spirit award for the second Dixon Competition in a row??
I actually thought there was a toy claw machine that had spirit plushies in it??
John just wrote "Spirit" in sharpie and I couldn't tell??
The most consecutive turns on a megaminx I have ever done was scrambling for this competition??


----------



## ScottTheCuber (Jul 1, 2013)

When will stats be uploaded to wca?


----------



## ScottTheCuber (Jul 1, 2013)

Mikel did you sell me the 3x3x6?


----------



## Mikel (Jul 1, 2013)

ScottTheCuber said:


> When will stats be uploaded to wca?



Be patient. Most likely within a few days.



ScottTheCuber said:


> Mikel did you sell me the 3x3x6?



No.


----------



## danthecuber (Jul 1, 2013)

Thank you John for a great competition. 
DYK:
I have never been to a competition with such generous prizes for the top 3 placers before? Usually, we get a sheet of paper?
This may have been the most small/conservative town I have ever been too?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 1, 2013)

Mikel said:


> Mike and I both achieved our goals (I got 2nd in 3x3 BLD and he saw to it that I did)??


I see you managed to convince Chester to come to Tree Town - congratulations, looks like you might make another one. That would be 7 out of 10, right? Awesome start. It took me 14 competitions to get my first 7 2nd places.


Mikel said:


> Unfortunately Mike ended his streak of setting a PB in competitions??


Ugh - ended at 38. Tim Reynolds had 41. Missed him by 3. Mike Kotch is working on it - he's up to 33. But I think he's gotten awfully good in most events now - it's going to be hard for him catch Tim, I think.


----------



## ScottTheCuber (Jul 1, 2013)

What where the prizes?


----------



## Mikel (Jul 2, 2013)

Mike Hughey said:


> I see you managed to convince Chester to come to Tree Town - congratulations, looks like you might make another one. That would be 7 out of 10, right? Awesome start. It took me 14 competitions to get my first 7 2nd places.



I only have 5 non-DNF 2nd places and 1 DNF second place in 3x3 BLD, so i still have a while to go. I've competed in 3x3 BLD at 9 competitions. I never got around to contacting Chester to ask him if he was coming to Tree Town. Thankfully he is.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 2, 2013)

Mikel said:


> I only have 5 non-DNF 2nd places and 1 DNF second place in 3x3 BLD, so i still have a while to go. I've competed in 3x3 BLD at 9 competitions. I never got around to contacting Chester to ask him if he was coming to Tree Town. Thankfully he is.



I admit it didn't even occur to me that one of your 2nd places might have been a DNF.

I just realized that out of 39 competitions (I've competed in BLD at all 39 competitions), I've only had 2 overall DNF results. Both in the state of Indiana. Perhaps I shouldn't attend competitions in Indiana.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jul 2, 2013)

I suppose I can take the blame for Chester going to Tree Town. He and I are going up together, although, he is driving!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 2, 2013)

fatboyxpc said:


> I suppose I can take the blame for Chester going to Tree Town. He and I are going up together, although, he is driving!



Wait, Chester drives?


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jul 2, 2013)

Mike Hughey said:


> Wait, Chester drives?



Supposedly he'll be able to in a couple weeks? It was news to me too!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 2, 2013)

fatboyxpc said:


> Supposedly he'll be able to in a couple weeks? It was news to me too!



Cool! But remind me to stay off the roads anywhere near him for a while.


----------

